# Airless Tires



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Appologies if this has been posted before, but ive never seen these before! Hard plastic, very ridged, at a glance they dont seem like they would have much traction


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Seems like they would slip in the snow. Maybe a nice idea for lawn equipment.

But no name, address or link to buy these?


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

As a general rule solid tires provide less traction than cushioned tires. On the tread, these tires seem more difficult to maneuver than conventional treaded snow blower tire designs.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

I've seen those on the econo models being sold at Canadian Tire.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

barney said:


> I've seen those on the econo models being sold at Canadian Tire.


Yep. Thats where i took the pic. I think it was branded “YardMachine”. ( MTD no doubt)
Edit: it is a YardWorks blower. $1099.99 CAD.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

123


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

I don't know, the wheels on that Troy Bilt look pretty good to me. Aggressive treads, big 16 or 18 inch wheels, never have to worry about losing air.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Not a fan of these but they are FAR from the solid tires of the 80's like Toro had, These are not really a solid tire as the round section will flex as a air tire would but I personally do not like the tread design but most likely is that way so the tires will flex, If the had angles treads it would make it more of a solid tire. They have made these for auto use also and these seem to be copying that technology.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Man t


----------



## Tumble2113 (Nov 20, 2017)

First year running them on my Troybilt so I can’t comment yet. The reviews were good which made me go with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

These have been around for about 10-15 years. Called Tweels. Michelin has been making them for heavy equipment. Audi showed them some cars. They never go flat, and supposedly ride as well as regular tires.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

My suspicion is that they'd be pretty noisy on a passenger car.


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

my 40-30 year old airless tires are still going strong without the slightest hitch. Honestly, I wouldn't trade them for anything pneumatic.


----------

